# Whoo Hoooo, Just got laid off...



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone going fishing in the morning?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Guess I'll get to go to the fishing show too.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Mako-Wish said:


> congrats!


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Time for a road trip Florida. Or South Padre in mid-March.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Man sorry about being laid off, I'd go to the show and talk shop!!!!


----------



## Skelsey (Jan 18, 2015)

Oilfield??


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

I still work


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just came up today we need electritians instrument and analyzer techs n millwrights.Oxy.net.All in the hwy 225 area.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You sound distraught: Maybe you need to take the month of March off and go trophy trout fishing to get over the trauma.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol, you guys crack me up. I'm kind of distraught, but there's not much I can do about it. The price of oil dictates my world. 

Hey Bubba, if you know anyone hiring piping designers feel free to let me know. I don't mind being off work for a few days but I don't know how to sit home and relax for too long.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Lol, you guys crack me up. I'm kind of distraught, but there's not much I can do about it. The price of oil dictates my world.
> 
> Hey Bubba, if you know anyone hiring piping designers feel free to let me know. I don't mind being off work for a few days but I don't know how to sit home and relax for too long.


My buddy does the same thing you do, design pipe and he's worried about the layoff, company he works for laid off a bunch yesterday. Bummer deal


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Boy, I could us about an 8 month layoff myself. 
Good luck finding something T1TGA.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Boy, I could us about an 8 month layoff myself.
> Good luck finding something T1TGA.


Thanks man, I prepared for four months, but after that I'm going to be in trouble. I'm hoping to find something soon.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

I miss a good lay off!! 3-4 months of "looking" for work.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

There's a lot of stuff going down over here in the Beaumont/PA area as well as lake Charles. It would be a helluva commute for you though.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. Time to dust off the resume and sending it out!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Thanks man, I prepared for four months, but after that I'm going to be in trouble. I'm hoping to find something soon.


I work in the oilfield and am lucky to still have a job. The problem is everyone is going to be looking for anything in the coming months. If it happened to me I would take a couple days off, and then pound the pavement looking.

Unlike 2009 this downturn is going to be deep and nasty and probably last longer than anything since 1986.

Good Luck!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

txteltech said:


> My buddy does the same thing you do, design pipe and he's worried about the layoff, company he works for laid off a bunch yesterday. Bummer deal


YUP. Im a Piping designer and our company has let go of at least 10 here so far. Our Fort Worth office got shut down entirely. Like the One that got away...the price of Oil dictates my life and sadly I dont see it going back up very much....ever. Time to look for new line of business in my opinion. Hopefully its something on the water and pertains to fish.....
FISH IT WHILE YOU CAN though. Some of my PB fish were caught when i was laid off in 2009. 
Not sure what your title is but PM me and Ill see if theres any openings


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

jdeleon said:


> I miss a good lay off!! 3-4 months of "looking" for work.


not always like that though...If you have a family, dont have much saved up or a side job lined up, car notes, house notes, bills out the ying yang and no realatives to stay with. ITS HELL. even for 3-4 months but some arent always that lucky. I was outta work for an entire year after the 2009 crash. 
I was lucky enough to have a side job in bolivar helpin my dad and was still barely making it. its tuff man


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats the spirit


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hope you get a nice break and land something even better.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Best of luck to you bud and good attitude. Most on this forum get what's going on and coming down for over 100k ++ people but don't whine on here about layoffs because some idiots might post up, 'good, I'll happily see uncounted amount of families associated with the patch turned upside down as long as I can save $12 a week in gas for my pos beater'. They don't get Texas economics or they're selfish, busted libtards at heart.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a thread over on TTMB with a few jobs posted on it. Let's try to keep it near the top. Knowing the current environment I would say that if you lose your job in the oilpatch it is most likely a waste of time trying to find another one. I would look outside the industry until the price gets back up.

Any "cash" jobs can go a long way to getting through a rough patch. 100.00 here a 100.00 there that Mr. Obama don't know about can go a long way to keeping you afloat and supplement any unemployment.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1326657&highlight=jobs+thread&page=4


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a buddy I have known since first grade and we fish together all the time. I won STAR in 09 when I was laid off. So my back-up plan is draggin his butt to every tourney on the water. I have a few leads now though since I blasted my bad news out here on 2Cool, I may not be off long enough to fish at all. But, I'd rather be working so it's all good.

2Cool is definitely what it says, Too Cool.


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

The company I work for will be looking for a machinist or four, to run large manual machines here in the very near future, we just need the approval signed to hire. We are loosing 4 manual machinist to retirement in the next two weeks. PM me if you are interested and even better if you have experience on a manual machine and can read drawings.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.rigzone.com/iPhone/job_results.asp#job528424

Oil is up 3.46% today, keep rising!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I have a buddy I have known since first grade and we fish together all the time. I won STAR in 09 when I was laid off. So my back-up plan is draggin his butt to every tourney on the water. I have a few leads now though since I blasted my bad news out here on 2Cool, I may not be off long enough to fish at all. But, I'd rather be working so it's all good.
> 
> 2Cool is definitely what it says, Too Cool.


Yes it is!

On a side note, the Wrider clan will be at the fishing show sunday. 
Definitly going to make the Jim West seminar at 12:15 if you wanna meet up:brew2:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

FishinAG22 said:


> The company I work for will be looking for a machinist or four, to run large manual machines here in the very near future, we just need the approval signed to hire. We are loosing 4 manual machinist to retirement in the next two weeks. PM me if you are interested and even better if you have experience on a manual machine and can read drawings.


pm sent.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> On a side note, the Wrider clan will be at the fishing show sunday.
> Definitly going to make the Jim West seminar at 12:15 if you wanna meet up:brew2:


If I can get out of the house after church we'll meet you guys up there. I'm actually going today so I won't tell the warden, then she'll be more likely to say yes on Sunday.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

John_B_1 said:


> http://www.rigzone.com/iPhone/job_results.asp#job528424
> 
> Oil is up 3.46% today, keep rising!


John, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that info is old. WTI is down 2.6% back below 50.00


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> John, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that info is old. WTI is down 2.6% back below 50.00


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> John, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that info is old. WTI is down 2.6% back below 50.00


I looked at Bloomberg, sometimes rigzone is on top of it, sometimes not...


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway;12770161I have a few leads now though since I blasted my bad news out here on 2Cool said:


> Sorry to hear about the layoff, a good positive attitude and reasonable logical thinking is what it takes to prevail. If at all possible try to somehow find a way to become self employed. It's real freedom and one way to strive towards financial independence. The initial plunge is the hardest part, but most of us work very very hard, too hard to allow someone else to reap the rewards. Most of us also get buried in bills with the nice things we really do not need. Try reduce your monthly spend if possible and work towards a plan of self employment. It may not happen overnight but save save save and eventually the break will come. Self employment isn't for everyone, it takes courage and self discipline, but if possible make the move. Make this the last layoff you have to worry about. Again sorry about the layoff, but change is good. Stay focused and think about the good times to come.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

May sound crazy..but you ought to be used to it by now from this old geezer

Reading about this 'UBER" thing...competing with taxicabs..drivers in their own cars. Booking carpools and airport rides online thru Iphones and computers. HUGE deal right now in big cities

Reading about some full time Ubers pulling down as much as $90K...

Know it sounds goofy...but any port in a storm. All you need is a clean vehicle, a clean record, and time on your hands...

https://www.uber.com/cities/houston


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

cpthook said:


> Sorry to hear about the layoff, a good positive attitude and reasonable logical thinking is what it takes to prevail. If at all possible try to somehow find a way to become self employed. It's real freedom and one way to strive towards financial independence. The initial plunge is the hardest part, but most of us work very very hard, too hard to allow someone else to reap the rewards. Most of us also get buried in bills with the nice things we really do not need. Try reduce your monthly spend if possible and work towards a plan of self employment. It may not happen overnight but save save save and eventually the break will come. Self employment isn't for everyone, it takes courage and self discipline, but if possible make the move. Make this the last layoff you have to worry about. Again sorry about the layoff, but change is good. Stay focused and think about the good times to come.


Thanks for the encouragement man, I'm all worried and sweating it like I don't have a savings account just for this. I'm just used to working though, it's weird. I guess I don't know how to relax.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

When one door closes, another opens; trust in God and you will be working again in no time at all.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

txteltech said:


> My buddy does the same thing you do, design pipe and he's worried about the layoff, company he works for laid off a bunch yesterday. Bummer deal


x2, so is my uncle, got laid off with a few others pipe designers a month ago.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*that can be a good thing*



The1ThatGotAway said:


> Thanks for the encouragement man, I'm all worried and sweating it like I don't have a savings account just for this. I'm just used to working though, it's weird. I guess I don't know how to relax.


I certainly understand, allot of us are programmed that way. We are used to working non-stop, and that's all we know. Keep your head up, pray for peace within and good things will come. Every negative can be turned into a positive. In due time you will be able to look back and tell yourself this was a good change, and thank the man upstairs.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

you know, when I first read this post, first thing to mind was: Wow this guy finally got laid. Then I am wondering who is his lucky lady. uuummmm.  Cheer up. Oil price will be going up when summer gets here.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

One more thing, do not let the fact that others are getting laid off affect your attitude. Every situation is different. It's all about your thought process, do not allow room for the negative thoughts. Keep the positive thought in front, don't worry about what's going on around you and focus on being positive.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Its Catchy said:


> Unlike 2009 this downturn is going to be deep and nasty and probably last longer than anything since 1986.


Maybe not, The downturn in 2009 was from the 2008 economic collapse and the subsequent loss of demand.

This downturn is from oversupply. Completely different dynamics. Demand is still up and increasing. It will increase even more when the summer driving season gets here. We just need to get those marginal wells capped and get the supply cut back so the prices can rally.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Thanks man, I prepared for four months, but after that I'm going to be in trouble. I'm hoping to find something soon.


Have you looked at Mustang Engineering? A lot of the chemical companies are still expanding.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm always positive, the Lord has always looked out for me and I have always landed in a good situation. I have four months of cash saved, and other money saved if I have to get into it. But, I am sure I will be back to work in about three weeks. Only because it takes that long to schedule interviews and background checks. 

What I need to do is get off this computer and go outside and work in my yard. I bought this house in October and I haven't even been able to do anything outside.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

pknight6 said:


> Have you looked at Mustang Engineering? A lot of the chemical companies are still expanding.


I will be calling my old boss tomorrow, that's where I started as cub drafter. I have so many leads though I'm not sure how to approach this.

should I shotgun blast my resume everywhere and just hit four or five leads a week? I mean, I'd like to hit my list in order of preference. but at this point should I take the first thing that pops up, even if it's out of town? Should I just up and leave town if I have four months to look?

It's quite confusing, I'm just a worker bee, I'm only happy when I'm working.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I wish you luck, and like others have said GOD HAS A PLAN. I went to Odessa last year and after 6 months of not seeing my kids i could not stand it! I got back into education and started teaching and coaching again. Lesson learned that $ is not everything and family IS everything. In fact i am taking the day off tmrow to go eat breakfast with my son at his school in Houston. No way i would have been able to do that if i were still in Odessa.

I don't make near the $ but I am around my kids and Baseball again.....and NOTHING can put a $ tag on that!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

spuds said:


> Maybe not, The downturn in 2009 was from the 2008 economic collapse and the subsequent loss of demand.
> 
> This downturn is from oversupply. Completely different dynamics. Demand is still up and increasing. It will increase even more when the summer driving season gets here. We just need to get those marginal wells capped and get the supply cut back so the prices can rally.


I fear oversupply more than loss of demand. We added 7 million barrels to inventory last week something like 8 this week and we are literally running our of storage space.

That has never happened before in our history.

Many OPEC nations will increase production to make up for the lost revenue. I hope its a quick turnaround but I am preparing for a repeat of 1986.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

And how do you prepare for a repeat of 1986???


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

fishingmagnet said:


> And how do you prepare for a repeat of 1986???


I was like 17, and dirt floor poor, 1986 was the same as every other year for me. I have no idea what to do right now, but I do have a few options to hold me over until things pick up. I'll just have to budget a little tighter and try not to make too many poor choices.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't work in the oil field even though I have a petroleum engineering degree. I would pay $3/gal gas and see a strong Texas economy. Best wishes to those who lost their job.


----------



## Troutchaser62 (Jul 9, 2012)

Happened to me once...said heck with it & fished for 2 months solid...nearly everyday.!!! When I got the call back...I was drifting a reef on East Bay....dang...
I work as a Sr. Instrument Designer...working on the new Chevron Project near Sweeny....I know our Construction partner Zachary is needing people out there at the site.
May want to check with them.....good luck.
Troutchaser62.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> I would pay $3/gal gas and see a strong Texas economy. Best wishes to those who lost their job.


:texasflag Same here. You get it.


----------



## Troutchaser62 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey man....I see you do Piping Design...
I work for Technip Engineering...Sr Instrument Designer.
We have lots of LNG work...maybe try to get onboard with us...I also saw that Bergaila & Assoc are needing people...
Im on contract thru The Global Egde Engineering.
Check our site for possible Piping Design positions...
Try not to sweat it...nature of this work we do.
Troutchaser62....


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Are we really cheering for higher oil prices? 
I understand a portion of our economy relies on oil, but is it really worth the expense to the average Texan...
And I'm not seeing any home town discount.

It's been inflated too dam long.

I can't tell you how many guys in college wanted to be a "Land man".


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

KSigAngler said:


> Are we really cheering for higher oil prices?
> I understand a portion of our economy relies on oil, but is it really worth the expense to the average Texan...
> And I'm not seeing any home town discount.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

KSigAngler said:


> Are we really cheering for higher oil prices?
> I understand a portion of our economy relies on oil, but is it really worth the expense to the average Texan...
> And I'm not seeing any home town discount.
> 
> ...


 Yes I think we are, the economy doesn't need oil at $100 + nor does it need it at $50 or below. Get it to around $80 and I think everyone would be happy....


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

fishingmagnet said:


> And how do you prepare for a repeat of 1986???


#1 Save money now. (Every penny you can while you are still working).
#2 Cut back on spending.
#3 Update resume, LinkedIn and call all your old buddies in the oilfield 
just in case they have some work.

I just went through the budget with my wife. It looks like there was an easy 600.00 dollars a month that we could chop.

Common sense stuff really that you will wish you would have done if you get laid off.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I will be calling my old boss tomorrow, that's where I started as cub drafter. I have so many leads though I'm not sure how to approach this.
> 
> should I shotgun blast my resume everywhere and just hit four or five leads a week? I mean, I'd like to hit my list in order of preference. but at this point should I take the first thing that pops up, even if it's out of town? Should I just up and leave town if I have four months to look?
> 
> It's quite confusing, I'm just a worker bee, I'm only happy when I'm working.


I wouldn't be in a rush to move away, unless that has an attraction for you. Maybe as a last resort.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

I got laid off about a week ago and have been doing nothing but fishing.....and hanging out with the wife a little bit. I'll be fishing tomorrow and every other day so of you want to hook up PM me.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting crowd. If I got laid off I think I would spend a couple days on the bay to clear my head and "get right". Then I would hit the grindstone and try not to spend too much on gas for the boat or truck going fishing.

But Cheers to those who do!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Try Indeed.com good sight for job hunting


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

This topic makes me nervous. Been bartending for a while to put my wife through med school and now that she's done I'm looking for something more professional that I can grow in. The thought of getting laid off is scary and I'm glad I could at least lean back on the bar scene if I need to grind out some emergency cash. Hope you find a job soon bud


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> This topic makes me nervous. Been bartending for a while to put my wife through med school and now that she's done I'm looking for something more professional that I can grow in. The thought of getting laid off is scary and I'm glad I could at least lean back on the bar scene if I need to grind out some emergency cash. Hope you find a job soon bud


Thanks man, if I were you, I'd stick to something like the medical or legal side. This on again off again stuff is nerve racking.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I will be calling my old boss tomorrow, that's where I started as cub drafter. I have so many leads though I'm not sure how to approach this.
> 
> should I shotgun blast my resume everywhere and just hit four or five leads a week? I mean, I'd like to hit my list in order of preference. but at this point should I take the first thing that pops up, even if it's out of town? Should I just up and leave town if I have four months to look?
> 
> It's quite confusing, I'm just a worker bee, I'm only happy when I'm working.


I wouldn't be too quick to jump on anything that's out there. Make sure it's a good fit and something you'd be happy with, ideally it'd be a position you'd be happy with even if there wasn't this downturn. Try to find a position you'll be happy with once things come back up.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

sorry for the loss of jobs, but I love this cheap gas


----------

